# Rainbows...something different



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rainbow trout are a lot of fun to fish for...from the TP&W stockers to the wilds of Alaska, rainbows are just a fun fish, all around. 

But, here in East Texas there aren't many places within reasonable distance where one can fish for them....so, rather than travel great distances and fight the elements, bring the fish to your backdoor....if you have a pond. 

The same folks that supply TP&W with stocker trout, Crystal Lake Fisheries, will also wholesale to individual pond owners at $7 per pound. The primary use of these stockers is as bass forage, but a secondary benefit is some fun winter fly fishing for trout. 

In my experience, the small trout from Crystal Lake are just the right size and shape to push those mature bass in ponds well into the 10+ pound range...see avatar. High protein and easy meals for big bass...just what they like...plus some fun, readily accessible fly fishing for the pond owners through the winter months....not to mention the culinary delights from fresh rainbow trout, which is on the menu tonight.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

When I was in Boy Scouts many years ago we always took a trip to the Jasper Fish hatchery, not sure who owns or operates it. They give you a cane pole and a can of corn and told you to start harassing fish! This was one of my favorite local boy scout camp outs. At night we would clean our catch and cook them in a foil pack over hot coals.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

As it turned out, the fish truck was headed to Jasper tomorrow with a load of trout....good time to break out the corn again!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Several years ago, my parents stocked a pond on their property with trout. I had a lot of fun catching them with my dad's 4wt. Enough fun that it got me wanting to do more fly fishing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope it works on my grandchildren also, Karstopo...but they will have to put down their I-phones long enough to try it, LOL.


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you ever tried the trout fishing on Arkansas White River?


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

I joined 2coolfishings site back in August but am just now starting to work with the site. We operate a guide and lodging business on the White River in Arkansas.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Capps Guide Service Inc. said:


> Have you ever tried the trout fishing on Arkansas White River?


Yes, many, many times. Grew up in Southwest Missouri. Often fished the White, Taneycomo, and Norfork.

I'll look you up next time I'm up there.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Got a couple stockings nearby me marked on the calendar to take little man out and catch some trout. I suppose we'll be on a multi-tool approach, one rod rigged with corn and a fly rod too.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I hope it works on my grandchildren also, Karstopo...but they will have to put down their I-phones long enough to try it, LOL.


take the phones away from them. it's the best thing you could do for them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Got a couple stockings nearby me marked on the calendar to take little man out and catch some trout. I suppose we'll be on a multi-tool approach, one rod rigged with corn and a fly rod too.


Finn,

These seem to have an affinity for small Mepps Agulia spinners....at least so far.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

This is rich! I remember those trout stockings in New England, during my youth. Back then the hatcheries used a trout chow pellets that were made mostly out of liver and the pellets even had a purple-ish cast to them. I remember the newly stocked fish cruising the surface and seemingly rising to some unseen small insect or something. In reality they were looking for the fish pellets that the hatchery workers used to scatter in the holding tanks.

Being a young aspiring fly tier back then, I came up with a "trout chow" fly, which really helped me practice my hair stacking techniques. It is a simple fly, tied with caribou hair, which can have a purple-ish tint to it. Simply stack as much hair as densely as possible, on a #18 hook and then trim it into a little cylinder, that resembles the pellet.

I caught fish after fish on the thing, especially during low light situations, while the worm drowners (no pun intended) lining the bank and nearby bridge, caught almost nothing.

Thanks for stirring up old memories!!!


Oh....X2 on those tiny Mepps spinners. I have seen them, now decades ago, so small that they could be cast with a fly rod. Had a small single hook....no treble.
Can't find those in stores now....maybe have to go to a website.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, good to see a post from the Permit Rat. I've been wondering what you were up to...and let me wish you and others a Merry Christmas. 

That pellet fly would definitely work, LOL.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

LOL....thanks Meadowlark. I've been lurking here but couldn't contribute to anything because I've been busy refurbishing my skiff and motor.....mostly the motor, which is a '92 Yamaha 2-stroke (90 hp) that somehow after all these years, still has 120 lbs. of compression on all 3 cylinders, so it seemed worth it.....especially since a 4-stroke will add 100 lbs. to the transom and that little skiff would squat in the water something fierce. Seems like she was built expressly for that 90, that weighs only 264 lbs.

Anyway, this has left me high and dry all Fall, when the reds were on the flats. Just got her launched, one day before that nasty cold front blew through. (Thank God for football...and soon thereafter, good bourbon.....brrrrr!!!)

Anyway.....Merry Christmas and a Happy (and prosperous) New Year to you and everyone here as well. I have thoroughly enjoyed my first full year on this fly fishing forum, which I feel is by far the best one I have ever been a part of or contributed to. IMO, folks throughout the country could benefit by emulating the manner in which the participants of this forum conduct themselves and the help they offer to others who might be less experienced in certain aspects/areas of fly fishing. I for one have learned a lot here.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

How about that...rebuilding, re-furbishing my skiff also. Its almost 50 years old and I'm the only owner. 

Rebuilding the transom and part of the floor...using SEACAST for that...and then sanding and painting with yacht paint.

Its one of the very first Mako's ever made...called a Jupiter 15 and I'd bet you have run into one of these in your travels.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Not familiar with the Jupiter, but my Silver King was popped off of a Mako 17 hull:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, Mako went to a 17 ft hull after they made the 15 which was actually about 16 ft long.


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

Sounds Great! I did not know that TP & Wildlife stocked trout for you guys in the winter, that's pretty cool! Are any of the stocked trout able to survive after winter when the temps get hot?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No, none survive in ponds and such here. The Guadalupe river below Canyon Lake has some survival....but I don't know of any other place in Texas that does. 

Mine will be consumed by bass...or by family well before the hot weather gets here.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Finn,
> 
> These seem to have an affinity for small Mepps Agulia spinners....at least so far.


Thanks for the tip. I'll bring some of those too.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I floated the Guadalupe River on Monday with Greg Smith of River Hills Outfitters. He's an awesome guide and we had a great float. Plenty of trout over 18" in that river. We definitely had fun and the fish were fighting nicely.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> I floated the Guadalupe River on Monday with Greg Smith of River Hills Outfitters. He's an awesome guide and we had a great float. Plenty of trout over 18" in that river. We definitely had fun and the fish were fighting nicely.


So how many of the 18" plus trout you all catch? I was down twice early in the season and only caught 14-16's in usual spots where I've caught big ones before. I guess I need to experiment and find some new spots, ha.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have heard the guys floating did well.For the the last two weeks, the river has been flowing 600+ cfs. Unless you're a VERY experienced wader, that's not safe. I was up there the 21st. I knew I could wade it, but my wife isn't experienced wading, so we decided to pass.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Didn't know it was up that high and yes it can be dangerous. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

